# How to feed mouse antibiotics with syringe ?



## Emilie

Any tips on how to give my mouse Creamcake antibiotics ??


----------



## FranticFur

One method is squirting around the shoulders and lower back so the mouse will lick themselves clean, which makes them ingest the medicine.


----------



## theratstash

I'm actually very new to mice but have owned rats for over 10 years. While I've read this doesn't work for many, all of mine happy eat up their meds if I get them in pill form, mix up the desired concentration using strawberry syrup, and mix their dose into fresh mashed banana. So far, this has worked for my past 7 rats with all but the worst tasting medicine (chlorpalm was the only one they wouldn't eat), and both of my rescue mice are eating their antibiotics as treats as well. I also recently made homemade vegan coconut "whipped cream" from a can of coconut milk, some sugar and vanilla, and that is working great as well.

I've had horrible luck trying to syringe feed mine. The rats all let the meds dribble out and wiped them on the ground, the mouse I simply couldn't get a scruff on, let alone get the syringe safely in without risk of aspiration.


----------



## Emilie

Thank you this has been really helpful. I tried squirting the antibiotics around her shoulders and i'm seeing improvement as she cleans herself, so thank you . I would try making treats out of it but the vet only gave me the liquid form and my mice are finicky eaters. But I will use that techniqu if any of my other rodents need meds.


----------



## Lizzie

I have recently been giving one of my mice baytril from a syringe. What has worked for me is wrapping her in a cloth like a little mouse shawarma with the head sticking out on the top. I hold her in one hand and use my other to wriggle the syringe into the corner of her mouth and give her the meds. I also hold the syringe in my fist and press the button thingy (don't know what it's called) down with my thumb as I feel that gives me better control. I'm just worried she won't get it all if I do it any other way!


----------



## moustress

I ditto Lizzie's method.


----------



## YuukikoOgawa

A friend of mine found that dipping the tip of the syringe in a bit of salt helps, because the salt cuts through the bitterness of the medicine and makes it much more palatable for the mice.

You can also try mixing it in with a dab of peanut butter and having them ingest it like that.


----------



## mich

Another way is with a small paintbrush, dipping it in the liquid then gently put in the mouses mouth. Apparently it works really well.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Try your mice on bird egg food, it's a dry stuff you mix with water,so if they like it (mine love it and great calcium) you can give her tiny bit of egg food mixed with the liquid meds instead of water. It will only take a very tiny amount of egg food. 
I use to do that when I had a sick budgie who wouldn't take his meds.


----------



## miki_luna

i think i might have given my mouse the same medication twice instead of giving her the other one i am worried that she might overdose does anyone have suggestions on how i can make the treatment weaker for her


----------

